# Post Tangerine/orange paint jobs



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

gonna paint my truck soon just looking for examples


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Old thread but figured I would post my car. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@May 6 2007, 08:25 PM~7846083
> *Old thread but figured I would post my car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :0


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks,


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@May 6 2007, 11:44 PM~7847353
> *thanks,
> *


Are you in Ky? We have one just like that here.


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

Orange Velvet


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 8 2007, 10:10 PM~7863527
> *
> 
> 
> ...




info on this color please! My wife wants a different color of orange on her bike (when I build it) and this is the shit!


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 9 2007, 12:07 AM~7863918
> *info on this color please! My wife wants a different color of orange on her bike (when I build it) and this is the shit!
> *


Heres the website

http://www.thechoppershopms.com/


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 9 2007, 12:08 AM~7863511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice impala


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

nice orange coloras


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 8 2007, 10:05 PM~7863476
> *Are you in Ky? We have one just like that here.
> *


No man, I got this car from a guy in indiana. He said he lived 10 mins. north of louisville.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

PPG candy orange glow,with a pure gold base


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2007, 10:07 PM~7863918
> *info on this color please! My wife wants a different color of orange on her bike (when I build it) and this is the shit!
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ALSA-Mirra-...enameZWD1Vthats more than enough for a bike.... here is the base its alsa mirrachrome with a candy paint on top......  it gives it that anodized look since the base is so bright...


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

nice colors all around.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@May 9 2007, 12:08 PM~7866309
> *No man, I got this car from a guy in indiana. He said he lived 10 mins. north of louisville.
> *


Yeah its the same one. I like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 9 2007, 03:48 PM~7869070
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ALSA-Mirra-...enameZWD1Vthats more than enough for a bike....  here is the base its alsa mirrachrome with a candy paint on top......  it gives it that anodized look since the base is so bright...
> *



Thanks man, it looks like a bitch to paint. Does any one have any experiance with it?


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 9 2007, 10:40 PM~7871461
> *Thanks man, it looks like a bitch to paint. Does any one have any experiance with it?
> *


stone_alsa on here.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

here is mine tangerine.


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 9 2007, 10:53 AM~7867772
> *PPG candy orange glow,with a pure gold base
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. You have any pictures in some light?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5-0-9_@May 11 2007, 04:47 PM~7884221
> *Looks nice. You have any pictures in some light?
> *


i never really took any pics in the sun for some reason, heres a few pics tho,  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274114
the only good in the sun pic(first paint job)








second paint job


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 9 2007, 03:48 PM~7869070
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ALSA-Mirra-...enameZWD1Vthats more than enough for a bike....  here is the base its alsa mirrachrome with a candy paint on top......  it gives it that anodized look since the base is so bright...
> *



$200 a pint!! And it doesnt use reducer or hardener. A pint dont cover shit!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

it doesnt use any reducer or hardener so ppl will buy more


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@May 10 2007, 07:53 PM~7879257
> *here is mine tangerine.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------

